# Don’t want to go to college anymore-how to tell my parents



## madxt (Apr 6, 2018)

I have a huge dilemma rn. I’m all set up to go to a university that’s close to me. I’ve paid all the fees, enrolled, signed up for orientation. However, lately I’ve been feeling so anxious and like university isn’t right for me at all. I’ve been pressured by my parents to go to a university ever since I was little. But I’m not interested in any of the majors there, and I’m not great at school in general so the thought of doing 4 more years is so unbearable. And ya know, anxiety and all. What I wanna do is a 2 year vet tech program at a local community college. I’m so afraid about confronting my parents though. I feel guilty that we’ve paid for everything just for me to say I don’t actuallt wanna go. I’m not sure they will even let me go to the community college I want to go to. They’re the type of people who think community college is for “dumb” people. Also I don’t know how to go about contacting the university to tell them I’m not going 😞 it’s a mess and I wish I had mustered the courage to tell them sooner. I know this post isn’t about social anxiety that much but can anyone help?? Idk what to do at this point. Thinking about going to a uni gives me so much anxiety, especially since I have no reason or interest in going.


----------



## Cil (Jan 13, 2016)

Education is the one of the best gifts you can give to yourself to ensure that you succeed and live a comfortable life, so they say. If going to a community college is truly what you want then I think you should take your best interests and pursue them. Anger, disappointment, frustrations - these will all pass in time but what you choose now will determine your future; let it be YOU who decides what you become, not fear of your parents or anyone else. This is your life, you own it, and don't ever give it up.

Be strong and have faith in yourself that you are capable. I'll be the stranger's voice and say I believe in you because deep down we all have the courage to face what we must.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

1. Think it out properly. Make sure you are sure about what you want to do.

2. Act on it; if it's going to community college, then so be it.

3. Talk to your parents and say you ARE GOING to community college, do it nicely and say you are more interested in that field and you need to pursue your goals, as you don't think you'll be happy studying whatever in the university.

4. Call the university ppls, you can probably get your money back if you haven't studied there yet.

5. Profit.


This should be obvious, but still..
Your life is your life, and while you can listen to advice, you still shouldn't let anyone choose the path you take for you.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I think the best compromise is to go for the first year and take all the basic credits that would be transferable to any other degree or certificate program and then work towards what you really want to do. Parents should understand and respect a well thought out plan, which it sounds like you have.

Communicating a plan is much better than just saying "I don't want to go", but in this case, you have something to shoot for...so just further plan on how the first year can be incorporated in your vet tech program with full transferability.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I felt exactly how you did after I graduated high school, you're just feeling scared and uncertain if you're going to make it in uni, but I assure you you'll be fine. University is just a step higher than high school, you'll get more work and have to put in more effort but it's definitely doable. University is a really fun place, you'll meet lots of cool people and get to really explore your desired craft. So don't make that decision yet not to go, you're just scared, but we've all been there and made our way through it. As for this vet tech program you're interested in doing, I don't know what program that is but you have to make sure whatever you decide to do with your life, you'll be able to support yourself. It's become a very difficult workforce especially in America, there's soooo much pressure on students to work their way into a good living. Everyone is pouring into college these days because it's become very competitive and difficult to get a good job without a degree. So I'd consider your steps very seriously, because the decisions you make now regarding your education will affect your future. I wouldn't recommend you to drop out of university, only because you made it this far so you should continue with your education. Community college is a good starting place though if you're not quite ready for the workload of university, but just plan your steps very carefully. But if you're just scared of going to university, which you probably are because we all felt like that after high school, it's truly nothing to be scared of. The first day might seem a little overwhelming, I know some people cried at orientation from culture shock, but you get used to it. Just give yourself time to adapt. That's the transition period from high school to college but you'll make it through, don't give up that easily.


----------

